# Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.



## rabit (6. Juni 2010)

*Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

Hallo zusammen was haltet ihr von der neuen Spardebatte der Merkel Regierung.
Es ist angedacht unter anderem bei den Sparmaßnahmen das ALG1 zu verkürzen.
Das ist ja mal früher länger gewesen und nun soll schon wieder verkürzt werden.
Ich find man sollte dann aber auch die Beiträge ALG1 runter setzen.
Weniger Leistung dann auch weniger Beiträge.
Beispiel: Einer Arbeitet 30 Jahre und zahlt die Beiträge, bei folgender Arbeitslosigkeit darf er wahrscheinlich dann nur noch ein halbes Jahr AL sein dann gehts zu Hartz4 ja und da können die ja den Arbeiter kplt auseinander rupfen und IHM das hart Ersparte wegnehmen.
Cool die Regierung schöpft aus den vollen und super Pensionen und A8 kaufen, und ich erkenne auf jeden Fall das die jetzige Regierung sich nicht an seine eigenen Regeln hällt-
Man sagt ja das man die eigenen Gesetze vorleben soll und die Merkel macht es genau umgekehrt.
Die sollten mal an sich selber sparen die Politiker das was da verschlungen wird bleibt schön unter dem Teppich gekehrt.
Mich würde interessieren ob ihr das für eine gute Idee hält oder was man vlt stattdessen tun könte.

Also Ich finde das ist nicht i.o von der Merkel spart bei den schwächeren und belastet auch stärker die schwächeren. Also ich glaube bei der nächsten Wahl ist die nicht mehr Kanzlerin nur schade das man Ihr nicht das Geld wegnehmen kann.


QUELLE:http://www.rtl.de/cms/information/r...2&tc_c=0f8f8717ca0a746eadaddd880b7c0885127581


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

YouTube - Deutschland ist pleite! - Kanzlerkantine Folge 13

Soviel dazu...

Allgemein geht der Spalt zwischen arm und reich immer weiter auf. Und die Leute dazwischen gehen unter.
Reiche leben auf kosten der armen, und sorgen mit ihrem Geld dafür, dass das auch so bleibt. Wenn es weiter so geht wird sich nichts zum positiven ändern, drum bin ich der Meinung es müsste viel mehr "Protestwähler" geben, welche Partei diese wählen sollten verkneife ich mir jetzt mal ganz dezent.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*



rabit schrieb:


> Es ist angedacht unter anderem bei den Sparmaßnahmen das ALG1 zu  verkürzen.
> Das ist ja mal früher länger gewesen und nun soll  schon wieder verkürzt werden.


Früher war die Bezugsdauer vom Alg1 genauso lang wie heut. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass seit dem 1. Januar 2008 die Bezugsdauer vom Alg1 für  Personen über 58 Jahre angehoben wurde.
Es bleibt also alles beim Alten, nur dass die angehobene Bezugsdauer für Personen über 58 Jahre wieder auf die Bezugsdauer von vor dem 1. Januar 2008 gekürzt wird.


----------



## Castro3 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Habe ich hier igendwas verpaßt? leben nicht die "Armen" von den "Reichen" (Steuerzahlern).
Wo 3,8 Millionen von den "Reichen" leben, kann man doch wirklich nicht sagen, dass das ungerecht ist. Ich finde es unerträglich, dass in unserem Land jeder der "arm" ist, und dazu gehören ja auch unser "lieben Alten" (kotz), sich auf dem Rücken unseres Staates die Taschen füllt. Wie kann es denn sein, dass jemand der nie gearbeitet hat Anspüche hat, und noch mehr Ansprüche stellt.
Man sollte wirklich mal überlegen wie lange sich unser Staat diese Unterstützung noch leisten kann,
ohne so zu enden wie zB. Griechenland. Muß nicht langsam die Notbremse gezogen werden?????
Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass in "unserm" Land, wenn sich wirklich jemand traut, die unanmgenehme "Wahrheit" zu sagen, sogleich von allen, die meinen etwas su sagen zu haben,
angegriffen und in die unsoziale Ecke gestellt gestellt wird. Das ist in meinen Augen unsozial, gegebenenfalz schon asozial. Also bitte sechs Monate Geld fürs Nichtstun und dann ab ins Soziale Netz ist doch wirklich genug Zeit sich was anderes zu suchen (reicht natürlich nicht, wenn man nur jammert).


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*



Castro3 schrieb:


> Wie kann es denn sein, dass jemand der nie gearbeitet hat Anspüche hat, und noch mehr Ansprüche stellt.


Wer nie gearbeitet hat bekommt auch kein Alg1.
Alg1 bekommt nur der der eine gewisse Zeit in einem Versicherungspflichtverhältnis gestanden hat!


----------



## rabit (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Protestwahl ist absoluter Kinderkram und auch wie ich finde nur eine Masche.
Das Video ist bekantlich das was sich alle Bürger dachten als man den Grichen die Hilfe angeboten hatte, der erste Gedanke, helfen anderen und haben selber nix.

Einige vergessen wofür die ArbeitslosenVERSICHERUNG da ist.
ein AN bezahlt Versicherungsbeiträge und jede Versicherung gibt einem das Recht bei Versicherungsänderungen diesen Vertrag zu kündigen.
Bei der AL Versicherung kürzt man hier und da und der AN mus unweigerlich wieterzahlen.

Ich find man sollte diese AL Versicherung privatisieren und entsprechend reagieren.
Und bei den HartzIV sollte man Unterscheiden zwischen Schmarotzer und Bedürftige unterscheiden. Schmarotzer müssen zu gemeinnütziger Arbeit verdonnert werden.
Die einen schlechten Berufsleben erleben und in HartzIV fallen solten dann vollen HartzIV unterstützung bekommen.
Ja und der im Euro nicht mithält und sogar nicht richtig haushaltet der fliegt halt raus aus dem Euro da hat Deutschland mehr von als in eine Geldverschlingungsapperat zu investieren.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Mit allen Respekt! Aber wovon redet ihr hier?

Gemeinnützige Arbeit? Es sind schon weit über 600000 Menschen in solchen 1 €uro Jobs, oder über 1 Millionen in Minijobs(Das sind vorsichtige Schätzungen! Wahrscheinlich sind es noch viele mehr)! Was das für einen schaden im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verursacht, sieht wohl keiner von euch? Was meint ihr den woher die tollen Zahlen bei Arbeitsamt herkommen? Nur noch 3,5 Millionen. Doch nicht wegen dem schönen Wetter! Jeder dieser Menschen, die in einer solchen "Massnahme" steckt, fällt aus der Statistik! Aber, und jetzt komm es, *ihr zahlt immer noch für diese Mitbürger! Nicht nur das, ihr zahlt sogar mehr als vorher.* Denn die "Jobs" müssen finanziert werden bzw subventioniert! Außerdem fallen diese Arbeitsplätze aus dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt, was ja vielleicht eine besser bezahlte Tätigkeit bedeutet hätte! Nebenbei drück dieser Mist auch noch die Löhne. Ein gelernter Tischler z.B. ist heute doch gezwungen für unter 10 €uro die Stunde zu arbeiten. Wenn er überhaupt einen Arbeitsplatz findet! Es stehen grade mal 500000(wenn überhaupt) freie Arbeitsplätze den ca. 5 Millionen(1€ & Minijobs eingerechnet) gegenüber! Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man einen bekommt? 1 zu 10? Noch nicht mal beachtet was für ein Job/Arbeitsplatz das ist und welche Qualifizierung gebraucht wird. Dann ist es auch noch eine Frage des Alters und wo man Wohnt! So fallen die Chancen für machen auf 1 zu 100! Und dann mal zu den nicht arbeitswilligen, last sie doch! Ja richtig - gewähren lassen! Dadurch hat vielleicht ein Familienvater das Glück einen Arbeitsplatz zu bekommen und kann seine Familie ernähren! Es gibt immer zwei Seiten an einer Medaille! 

Genau dies sind mit die Gründe(Jobplanwirdschaft) warum die Mauer gefallen ist! Und ihr wollt den Bullshit wieder haben?

Ein HARZ4 Empfänger kostet jeden Arbeitnehmer in 100 Jahren Grade mal 10€Cent(schon sehr hoch geschätzt). Wenn man nun noch die Arbeitgeber mit ein berechnet, fällt diese Zahl auf unter 1€Cent!

*Ihr zahlt mehr für Waffen und deren Nutzung, damit ihr immer schön einen warmen Ars** habt, wenn es mal wieder draußen Kalt ist!*

Dann mal zu unseren "lieben Alten"! Leute, die haben eure Eltern bzw. *euch* aufgezogen! Also etwas Respekt bitte. Viele von denen müssen mit einer Rente von 600 bis 1000€uro auskommen(dadurch sind sie gezwungen Zuschüsse zu beantragen). Dafür haben sie 30-40 Jahre eingezahlt. Haben gemacht und getan, damit ihr immer schön was auf dem Teller gehabt habt. Konnten nichts an sparen, weil ihnen euer Wohl wichtiger war. Dafür werden sie belohnt mit Nullrunden und Kürzungen. Schämen solltet ihr euch, diese Menschen auch noch zu beschimpfen! *Sie haben ihr Beitrag geleistet. Behandelt sie gefälligst auch so!*

Dieses BILD-Zeitungs/RTL geschwafel, was machen Mitmenschen anhaftet ist nicht mehr zu ignorieren. Fangt an mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen!


----------



## rabit (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Nenene die Renten müssen und sollten weitergezahlt werden.
Die sind wenigstens welche die etwas zu Ende gebracht haben.
Aber das nur 10 Zent jeder für Hartz IV zahlt kann ich nicht glauben naja egal.
Früher gab es AL Geld und danach AL Hilfe und dann Sozialamt und heute gibt es ALG und danach sofort HartzIV und das ist für Menschen die Jahrlang zahlen nur ein wermutstropfen und verhindert das schlimmste und die die nie gearbeitet haben schnorren sich durch und gehen nebenbei arbeiten und lachen uns aus und das ist Gerechtigkeit absolutes nogo.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

ALGII ist nunmal die Zusammenlegung von Arbeitslosenhilfe und Sozialhilfe - und in dieser Form auch sinnvoll. Denn die Höhe von beidem unterschied sich ohnehin nicht ernsthaft, der Sinn war der gleiche und durch die Zusammenlegung kann/könnte man somit einiges an Verwaltungsaufwand einsparen.

Zu den Renten: Altersarmut ist sicherlich ein sehr brisantes Thema, aber am oberen Ende der Skala könnte man imho ruhig einiges einsparen. Zum einen investieren zumindest die Rentner in meiner Verwandschaft sowieso nichts mehr, sondern horten alles, was über die Kosten des täglichen Bedarfs hinaus geht (oder verschenken es im Bekanntenkreis - was aber auch nur der Festigung von Klassenunterschieden zuträglich ist), zum anderen muss man ganz ehrlich sagen:
- Umweltzerstörung
- Staatsverschuldung
- Ressourcenmangel
- nicht zukunftstaugliche Energieversorgung
- nicht zukunftstaugliches Verkehrssystem
- diverse Defizite in der außenpolitischen Situation
- nicht integrierte Immigranten
...
lauten die Hinterlassenschaften der vorrangegangenen Generationen. Und ich seh nicht so ganz dafür ein, dass ich denen, die sich auf meine Kosten ein schönes Leben gemacht und diverse Probleme abgeschoben haben, jetzt auch noch einen besonders schönen Ruhestand finanzieren soll. In dem Zusammenhang sehe ich auch nicht ein, warum ein älterer Arbeitnehmer länger ALG1 kassieren sollte. Er hat ohnehin schon den Bonus, dass er seine Ersparrnisse behalten darf, die jemand jüngeres -der genausowenig dafür kann, wenn er gefeuert wird- abdrücken muss.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Erst mal sorry das ich so Off-Topic bin, aber es regt mich einfach nur noch auf. Diese Engstirnigkeit

Es ist schon sehr interessant, das nicht auf den fetten Text in der Mitte eingegangen worden ist. 

Ist ja so das, das Thema an die eigene Substanz geht. Also schnell ignorieren.  

Könnte ja der warme Ars** verloren gehen. Ist schon in Ordnung, das Menschen sterben müssen/können für das schwarze Gold. 

Aber sich das recht raus nehmen, vorigen Generationen für das selber Verhalten an zu Prangern! Ja, denen ging es auch "nur" um ihr nacktes Leben(Wohlstand). Und unseres(wir Kinder) zu schützen! Zumal sie auch noch das Handikap hatten, das die Technik zum Teil noch erfunden werden musste(das trifft auch noch für uns zu). Klar kann man denen vorwerfen das sie die nicht schnell genug umgesetzt haben. Kein Problem. Wenn da nur nicht das blöde Geld wäre. An dem wir alle so toll hängen. Das wollen wir natürlich "nur" für uns haben. So wie es unsere Eltern,Großeltern,... auch "nur" haben wollten. Im übrigen haben diese Generation auch diese Debatten geführt und sind zu keinem endgültigen Schluss gekommen. Ist schon einfach die Fehler bei anderen zu finden, nur nicht bei sich selbst... Ich für meine Teil denke "sie haben das recht und müssen besser leben als wir". Denn ohne sie wären wir immer noch in Höhlen zu Hause!

In diesem Sinne: Die haben Fehler gemacht und wir werden welche machen. Zum größten Teil sogar die selben wie sie. Aber nun liegt es an uns, was zu ändern und das blaue Raumschiff sauberer, gerechter und schöner zu gestalten. Denn wenn nicht, wird es unsere Nachfahren um ein vielfaches härter treffen, als es uns trifft...

So nun noch mal zu den 10€Cent. Ganz einfache Rechnung.

Gehen wir mal von 1000€uro pro Person aus(überdurchschnittlich). Das mal 12 Monate. Sind 12000€uro. Nun packen wir noch 2000€uro Verwaltung hinzu(was mehr als gut ist). Dann haben wir eine Jahressumme von 14000€uro. Zur Zeit sind offiziell ca. 41 Millionen Menschen erwerbstätig. Ziehen wir was von der Schummelzahl ab. Machen wir mal 35 Milionen. Jetzt teilen wir 14000/35000000 und nehmen das mal 100. Macht Pi mal Daumen "4€Cent".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Stimmt. Die Technik "AKW" mussten sie erst entwickeln und für sehr viel Geld in die Landschaft pflanzen, damit es heute so richtig Probleme gibt.
Aber das Konzept "Schulden aufnehmen und andere abbezahlen lassen" oder "alles nehmen und nichts mehr für andere lassen" (z.B. Öl) sollte keine alzu lange Forschung benötigt haben. Ich sag nicht, dass heutige Generationen besser sind (im Gegenteil, ich jammer hier oft genug rum, dass die gleichen Fehler fortgeführt werden), aber ich seh nicht so ganz ein, warum diejenigen, die für die heutige Situation verantwortlich sind, einen Freibrief bekommen sollen. Die können sich genauso an der Anpassung der Ausgaben in Richtung eines tragbaren Niveaus beteiligen, wie jeder andere auch. Wär ja noch schöner: Erst jemanden bestehlen (kommende Generationen durch Staatsverschuldung), ihm seine Lebensgrundlage (Ressourcen, Natur) zerstören und dann verlangen, dass man sich nicht an den Kompensationsmaßnahmen beteiligen muss?


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Wo ist das Problem mit den Schulden? Das System ist doch nur einer Erfindung von uns! Geh auf die Straße und bring es zum Fall! Last uns den Schuldenberg weltweit einfach löschen. Schon können wir unsere Straßen vergolden, wenn wir es denn wollten. In den 60, 70 und 80zigern sind wenigstens die Leute noch auch die Barrikaden gegangen, wenn ihnen was nicht gepasst hat. Heute siehst man sie nur noch, wenn es um eine Lohnerhöung geht. Die meisten Mitbürger sind aber leider zu satt. 

Solange Menschen Zinsen und Co. dafür verlangen, wird es auch Schulden geben. Unser Geldsystem ist ein Schneeballsystem und wird es auch bleiben. Kettenbriefe sind verboten Börsen/Aktien nicht. So ist das nun mal. GmbH und Co.(also alles mit beschränkter Haftung) müssten dann auch weg. Will ja keiner war haben, denn was danach kommt macht eben Angst. Erst wenn zig tausende wieder auf die Straße gehen, wird sich was ändern. Das ist das Leben.

Geld muss wieder zu einem Tauchobjekt werden und nicht wie jetzt eine Spekulationsware. Das muss in die Köppe der Menschen und verinnerlicht werden. Dann erst können die anderen Defizite in angriff genommen werden.


----------



## Quicksylver (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Interessant, wie aus "Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen" gleich immer eine Systemfrage wird


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ALGII ist nunmal die Zusammenlegung von Arbeitslosenhilfe und Sozialhilfe -


Ähm, Arbeitslosenhilfe also Arebitslosengeld ist doch ALG1? ALG2 ist so viel wie ich weiß ehemalig Harz4/Sozialhilfe.

MfG


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Ich kann nur ganz trocken  was Allgemeines zum ALG II sagen:

- Wir sind eine Leistungsgesellschaft, jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich
- Die "Armen" jammern immer rum, egal wie viel sie haben
- In Deutschland ist keiner arm. Guckt euch mal Afrika an. Wer hier satt wird und ne WOhnung hat, sollte zufrieden sein und nicht noch mehr Ansprüche stellen.

_Des Weiteren: Der Betrag von Hartz 4 ist zu hoch._ Denn:
- Bei Ablehnung eines zumutbaren Jobangebots wird es gekürzt. Das gekürzte Hartz 4 muss immer noch das Existenzminimum erfüllen, denn sonst verstößt die Kürzung gegen Art. 1 des GG.
Ergo (Umkehrschluss): Das "normale" Hartz 4 deckt mehr als das Existenzminimum ab! Das ist eine Sauerei, da diejenigen mir ehrlicher Arbeit mehr abgeben müssen, Hartz 4 aber als Armut und Existenzminimum propagiert wird.

Ach und mir machts nix aus, beschimpft mich ruhig als liberalen Kapitalisten, der die Gurkentruppe FDP wählt.... bin ich schon gewohnt wenn ich im Politik-Forum was poste


----------



## frEnzy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Du liberaler, kapitalistischer FDP Wähler!! 

Das mit dem zu Viel H4 ist so ne Sache. Je nach dem wo man wohnt, kann H4 mehr als knapp sein oder halt recht gut ausreichen zum Leben. Ich kenne die Kürzungssätze nicht aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in einigen Fällen die Kürzungen illegal, weil zu weitgehend, sind. Nur weil sie angeordnet und durchgeführt werden, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass sie zulässig sind. Unser Staat nimmt es ja öfter mal nicht so genau mit seinen eigenen Gesetzen


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*

Und wieso geht keiner vors BfVGG damit, wenn die Kürzungen unrechtmäßig sind? Als Hartz 4'ler bekommt man die Anwaltskosten doch bezahlt.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*



theLamer schrieb:


> Und wieso geht keiner vors BfVGG damit, wenn die Kürzungen unrechtmäßig sind? Als Hartz 4'ler bekommt man die Anwaltskosten doch bezahlt.


Aber nur leihweise. Irgendwann muss man die s. v. w. i. w. zurückzahlen.

@Afrikavergleich
Der Vergleich hingt, da die Einnahmen stets im Verhältnis zu den Lebenserhaltungskosten steht. 

MfG


----------



## padme (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*



theLamer schrieb:


> Und wieso geht keiner vors BfVGG damit, wenn die Kürzungen unrechtmäßig sind? Als Hartz 4'ler bekommt man die Anwaltskosten doch bezahlt.


..was das angeht häufen sich die klagen nur so. glaub mir

edit: wobei in erster instanz wird ja vorm sozialgricht geklagt, da gibts eine einorme klagewelle, da muss ich mich selbst glaube mal korrigieren.

edit2:ich glaube frenzy hats in einem anderen post gut auf den punkt gebracht, wenn man abends noch in ruhe nach dem kinobesuch über die strasse will, ohne von wilden arbeitslosen horden überfallen zu werden, sollte man diese menschen nicht ganz ohne eine gewisse hilfe dastehen lassen.


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vergleich hin*k*t, da die Einnahmen stets im Verhältnis zu den Lebenserhaltungskosten steht.


Ich meinte auch den Lebensstandard.... nicht das absolute Einkommen oder sonstwas


			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann muss man die s. v. w. i. w. zurückzahlen


s. v. w. i. w. ?? WTF?



			
				padme schrieb:
			
		

> edit2:ich glaube frenzy hats in einem anderen post gut auf den punkt  gebracht, wenn man abends noch in ruhe nach dem kinobesuch über die  strasse will, ohne von wilden arbeitslosen horden überfallen zu werden,  sollte man diese menschen nicht ganz ohne eine gewisse hilfe dastehen  lassen.


Das ist ja mal totaler Quatsch, das wäre gleichsam Resignation vor dem kriminellen Druck einer Minderheit... für sowas gibt es einen Rechtsstaat mit Polizei usw. 
Im Übrigen werden Banker/Manager usw. ja jetzt auch nicht täglich überfallen.


----------



## padme (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

ja das wir hier noch keinen ausnahmezustand haben ist mir klar.

les dir den post von frenzy in dem anderen thread "sind die hz4 sätze zu niedrig" mal durch.
ich fands jetzt schon plausibel und gar nicht mal so abwegig, in erster linie sollte man halt keine schicht ganz fallen lassen, das ist wohl eher meine intention.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



theLamer schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch den Lebensstandard.... nicht das absolute Einkommen oder sonstwas*.*
> 
> s. v. w. i. w. ?? WTF?


 So viel wie ich weiß. 

MfG


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



padme schrieb:


> in erster linie sollte man halt keine schicht ganz fallen lassen, das ist wohl eher meine intention.


Sie soll sich nicht selber fallen lassen... ich hab damit nix zu tun


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*



theLamer schrieb:


> Das gekürzte Hartz 4 muss immer noch das Existenzminimum erfüllen


Der Regelsatz kann auf 0 Euro gekürzt werden, das ist dann auch kein Existenzminimum mehr.


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verürzen.*



SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Aber sich das recht raus nehmen, vorigen Generationen für das selber Verhalten an zu Prangern! Ja, denen ging es auch "nur" um ihr nacktes Leben(Wohlstand). Und unseres(wir Kinder) zu schützen! Zumal sie auch noch das Handikap hatten, das die Technik zum Teil noch erfunden werden musste(das trifft auch noch für uns zu). Klar kann man denen vorwerfen das sie die nicht schnell genug umgesetzt haben. Kein Problem. Wenn da nur nicht das blöde Geld wäre. An dem wir alle so toll hängen. Das wollen wir natürlich "nur" für uns haben. So wie es unsere Eltern,Großeltern,... auch "nur" haben wollten. Im übrigen haben diese Generation auch diese Debatten geführt und sind zu keinem endgültigen Schluss gekommen. Ist schon einfach die Fehler bei anderen zu finden, nur nicht bei sich selbst... Ich für meine Teil denke "sie haben das recht und müssen besser leben als wir". Denn ohne sie wären wir immer noch in Höhlen zu Hause!



Diesem Abschnitt kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Zum Thema:

Ich fände eine weitere Verkürzung nicht sehr begrüßenswert. Es stimmt zwar, daß sich damit Kosten sparen ließen, aber man muß auch sehen, daß die meisten Arbeitnehmer längerfristige finanzielle Verpflichtungen haben, denen sie mit ALG II möglicherweise nicht mehr nachkommen können. Es hat keinen Sinn, die Leute innerhalb so kurzer Zeit in so große finanzielle Bedrängnis zu bringen, daß das vorausschauende Verwalten des bald einsetzenden Mangels mehr Zeit verschlingt, als die Suche nach neuer Beschäftigung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ähm, Arbeitslosenhilfe also Arebitslosengeld ist doch ALG1? ALG2 ist so viel wie ich weiß ehemalig Harz4/Sozialhilfe.
> 
> MfG



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, folgte früher auf das Arbeitslosengeld (befristet, vom letzten Gehalt abhängig) die Arbeitslosenhilfe (Dauerunterstützung). Daneben gab es die Sozialhilfe (Dauerunterstützung) für all diejenigen, die nie die Möglichkeit hatten, genug einzuzahlen, um Arbeitslosengeld/-hilfe zu erhalten.
Erstere Funktion hat jetzt das ALG1, letztere beiden ALGII (im Volksmund "HartzIV")




theLamer schrieb:


> Und wieso geht keiner vors BfVGG damit, wenn die Kürzungen unrechtmäßig sind? Als Hartz 4'ler bekommt man die Anwaltskosten doch bezahlt.



Es laufen jede Menge Klagen gegen ungerechtfertigte Kürzungen.
Bis sowas durch alle Instanzen zum BfVGG vorgedrungen ist, dauert es aber seine Zeit. In dem Fall kommt verschärfend hinzu, dass sich ein ALGII Empfänger keinen guten Anwalt leisten kann, sondern muss, was ihm gestellt wird.

Übrigens möchte ich anmerken, dass dein Vorschlag, ALGII exakt auf das Verfassungsmäßig niedrigste Level abzusenken nicht nur eine extrem gute Planung der Wirtschaftssituation/Lebenserhaltungskosten erfordert (nicht, das man durch z.B. Inflation oder steigende Milchpreise auf einmal drunter ist) und zudem jegliche Strafmaßnahmen für arbeitsunwillige Empfänger unmöglich macht. Letzteres dürfte selbst der größte FDP-Fan nicht toll finden.


----------



## theLamer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



			
				ruyven schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens möchte ich anmerken, dass dein Vorschlag, ALGII exakt auf das Verfassungsmäßig niedrigste Level abzusenken nicht nur eine extrem gute Planung der Wirtschaftssituation/Lebenserhaltungskosten erfordert (nicht, das man durch z.B. Inflation oder steigende Milchpreise auf einmal drunter ist) und zudem jegliche Strafmaßnahmen für arbeitsunwillige Empfänger unmöglich macht. Letzteres dürfte selbst der größte FDP-Fan nicht toll finden.



Das ist ja wohl mal gar kein Argument.... nur damit ich  sanktionieren kann, bevorteile ich doch nicht die Masse der Empfänger...

Und wie wäre es mit Gutscheinen? Das wäre ja meine Idee, z.B.  für Musikschule, Sportvereine oder sonstwas. Die CDU will ja unbedingt Bargeld, die FDP Gutscheine. Mit Gutscheinen ist es egal, ob man irgendwo im Osten oder in München ist, man kriegt halt nen Gutschein für eine bestimmte Leistung. Bei Bargeld verzerrt man die Situation.

Mich nervt es ziemlich an, wenn ich Hartz 4'ler rauchen und trinken sehe, andererseits jammern sie aber, dass sie für ihre Kinder zu wenig Geld haben. <- Ok, etwas pauschalisiert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



theLamer schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es mit Gutscheinen?



Verzerrung der Marktwirtschaft oder gesteigerte Ausgaben. (Wenn die Gutscheine nur in einzelnen Läden gelten, ist das eine massive Benachteiligung für andere. Wenn die Gutscheine für alle gelten, diese aber unterschiedliche Preise haben -spätestens nach Einführung der Gutscheine werden sie das-, fehlt die steuernde Wirkung zum günstigeren Angebot)
Dazu kommt bei Musikschule/Sportverein/..., dass du den Leuten vorschreibst, was sie in ihrer Freizeit machen. Bei Nahrungsmitteln musst du entweder genau die Gerichte vorschreiben, oder ein juristisch anwendbares Kriterium für "Süßkram" finden. Genussmittel wären ein weiterer Bürokratie-&Regulationswahnsinn - Kaffee? Säfte? Softdrinks? 
Gegen solche Vorschläge war die DDR ein anarchistischer Haufen...


----------



## Icejester (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

Komisch. In den USA funktionieren Lebensmittelmarken ganz gut.

Abgesehen davon: Der Einzelhandel (und wahrscheinlich auch das Lebensmittelrecht) hat eigentlich ganz gut definiert, was als Süßware, Teigware, Milchprodukt etc. zu gelten hat. Warum sollte man Richtlinien erfinden, wenn man sie ohne weiteres aus einem anderen Bereich übernehmen kann?


----------



## JePe (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall kommt verschärfend hinzu, dass sich ein ALGII Empfänger keinen guten Anwalt leisten kann, sondern muss, was ihm gestellt wird.



Da fehlt ein Wort - und auch dann stimmt es nicht (zuviel Perry Mason gesehen? "Sie haben das Recht auf einen Anwalt. Wenn sie sich keinen Anwalt leisten koennen, wird ihnen vom Gericht ...").

Jedem steht es frei, einen Anwalt seiner Wahl zu mandatieren (Rechtsschutzversicherungen gibt es uebrigens schon ab ~ €10,- / Monat - entspricht einem Kasten Bier). Wer nicht rechtsschutzversichert ist und sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann, der kann sich einen Beratungsschein (Klick!) ausstellen lassen - fuer diesen und eine einmalige Selbstbeteiligung iHv €10,- (die der RA aber auch erlassen kann) erledigt der RA Deiner Wahl dann Beratung, eventuellen Schriftwechsel und idealerweise eine vorgerichtliche Einigung. Scheitert die, kommt Prozesskostenhilfe (Klick!) in Betracht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verzerrung der Marktwirtschaft(...)



Hier wimmelt es von Leuten, die sie lieber heute als morgen gleich ganz abschaffen wuerden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Gutscheine für alle gelten(...)fehlt die steuernde Wirkung zum günstigeren Angebot



Die "Steuerungswirkung", ueber ein Vergleichen von Preisen zu guenstigen Angeboten zu greifen, darf der Staat gerne dem Gehirn des Transferleistungsempfaengers ueberlassen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu kommt bei Musikschule/Sportverein/..., dass du den Leuten vorschreibst, was sie in ihrer Freizeit machen.



Noe, tue ich nicht. Ich biete ihnen etwas an - inklusive der Moeglichkeit, dankend abzulehnen.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



JePe schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein Wort - und auch dann stimmt es nicht (zuviel Perry Mason gesehen? "Sie haben das Recht auf einen Anwalt. Wenn sie sich keinen Anwalt leisten koennen, wird ihnen vom Gericht ...").
> 
> Jedem steht es frei, einen Anwalt seiner Wahl zu mandatieren (Rechtsschutzversicherungen gibt es uebrigens schon ab ~ €10,- / Monat - entspricht einem Kasten Bier). Wer nicht rechtsschutzversichert ist und sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann, der kann sich einen Beratungsschein (Klick!) ausstellen lassen - fuer diesen und eine einmalige Selbstbeteiligung iHv €10,- (die der RA aber auch erlassen kann) erledigt der RA Deiner Wahl dann Beratung, eventuellen Schriftwechsel und idealerweise eine vorgerichtliche Einigung. Scheitert die, kommt Prozesskostenhilfe (Klick!) in Betracht.


Prozesskostenhilfe muss i. d. R. abe rzurückgezahlt werden.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



Icejester schrieb:


> Komisch. In den USA funktionieren Lebensmittelmarken ganz gut.



"funktioniert ganz gut" liest man selten in einem Satz zum US-Sozialsystem 



> Abgesehen davon: Der Einzelhandel (und wahrscheinlich auch das Lebensmittelrecht) hat eigentlich ganz gut definiert, was als Süßware, Teigware, Milchprodukt etc. zu gelten hat. Warum sollte man Richtlinien erfinden, wenn man sie ohne weiteres aus einem anderen Bereich übernehmen kann?



Weil du auf Grundlage ~willkürlicher privater Definitionen afaik nichtmal Gesetze erlassen darfst und spätestens wenn du es macht, wird irgend ein Hersteller ankommen und seine Schokoriegel eben als Teigware deklarieren (ist ja oft Gebäch drin...), wenn das die potentielle Käuferschaft um 4-5 Millionen Menschen vergrößert. (Zuschießer mitgezählt)



JePe schrieb:


> Jedem steht es frei, einen Anwalt seiner Wahl zu mandatieren (Rechtsschutzversicherungen gibt es uebrigens schon ab ~ €10,- / Monat - entspricht einem Kasten Bier). Wer nicht rechtsschutzversichert ist und sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann, der kann sich einen Beratungsschein (Klick!) ausstellen lassen - fuer diesen und eine einmalige Selbstbeteiligung iHv €10,- (die der RA aber auch erlassen kann) erledigt der RA Deiner Wahl dann Beratung, eventuellen Schriftwechsel und idealerweise eine vorgerichtliche Einigung.[/url]
> 
> Haken bei der Sache: Wenn der gute Anwalt die Möglichkeit hat, auf dem freien Markt deutlich mehr für seine Dienstleistungen zu kassieren, wird es ihm ziemlich egal sein, dass Fixpreis-HartzIVer ihn gern in Anspruch nehmen würden.
> Von der ggf. rein physisch auf die nächste Umgebung eingeschränkten Auswahl (kein Auto und der Handyvertrag wurde gerade aufgekündigt, weil die Rechnung nach andauernder HartzIV-Kürzung nicht mehr zu bezahlen war) mal ganz zu schweigen.
> ...


----------



## JePe (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haken bei der Sache: Wenn der gute Anwalt die Möglichkeit hat, auf dem freien Markt deutlich mehr für seine Dienstleistungen zu kassieren, wird es ihm ziemlich egal sein, dass Fixpreis-HartzIVer ihn gern in Anspruch nehmen würden.



Anwaltshonorare haengen idR vom Streitwert ab und ergeben sich ansonsten aus dem Rechtsanwaltsverguetungsgesetz und auf Sozialrecht spezialisierte Anwaelte gibt es ungefaehr so selten wie tuerkische Brautmodengeschaefte in Duisburg-Marxloh oder Gemuese Im- und Exportgeschaefte in Berlin-Neukoelln. Was Dich aber nicht davon abhalten muss, das naechste "ja, aber" aus dem Hut zu zaubern. So ein "Dagegen"-Schild spendet im Sommer bestimmt prima Schatten, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn der juristische Laie sie beantragen will, muss er erstmal einen Anwalt bezahlen, der ihm den Antrag verfasst...
> Danach wird das ganze vorgerichtlich auf Erfolg geprüft. Wie gut sind wohl die Chancen, dass einer Frage, die vermutlich in 4-5 Instanzen nicht abschließend geklärt werden wird und so bis zum Verfassungsgericht gelangen kann, in einer vorgerichtlichen Entscheidung "gute Erfolgsaussichten" zugesprochen werden?



Ja, Leben kann schon eine ziemlich anstrengende Veranstaltung sein.


----------



## Icejester (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "funktioniert ganz gut" liest man selten in einem Satz zum US-Sozialsystem



Das mag daran liegen, daß es völlig anders als unseres organisiert ist. Da läuft halt wesentlich mehr über private Initiativen und Wohlfahrtsorganisationen und weniger über den Staat. Es ist einfach eine andere Herangehensweise.

Wenn man da nur über das staatliche System liest, ist es kein Wunder, daß man annimmt, man müsse ohne ausreichendes Einkommen auf der Stelle verhungern.



> Weil du auf Grundlage ~willkürlicher privater Definitionen afaik nichtmal Gesetze erlassen darfst und spätestens wenn du es macht, wird irgend ein Hersteller ankommen und seine Schokoriegel eben als Teigware deklarieren (ist ja oft Gebäch drin...), wenn das die potentielle Käuferschaft um 4-5 Millionen Menschen vergrößert. (Zuschießer mitgezählt)



Dann nimm halt als Richtlinie, was heute schon im Lebensmittelgesetz festgelegt ist. Ist doch nicht so schwer. Das regelt meines Wissens schon eine Menge. Dazu kommen noch unzählige Zusatzverordnungen für bestimmte Lebensmittel oder Lebensmittelgruppen. Ich fände es sehr erstaunlich, wenn da nicht schon recht genau definiert wäre, was jetzt eigentlich was ist.



> Haken bei der Sache: Wenn der gute Anwalt die Möglichkeit hat, auf dem freien Markt deutlich mehr für seine Dienstleistungen zu kassieren, wird es ihm ziemlich egal sein, dass Fixpreis-HartzIVer ihn gern in Anspruch nehmen würden.



Vom Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz hast Du noch nicht so viel gehört, oder? Wie kommen die Leute nur immer auf die Idee, Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenanwälte könnten in ganz alltäglichen Fällen ihre Honorare frei vereinbaren? Das mag in vielen Ländern vielleicht so sein, in Deutschland sieht das anders aus. Oder warum haben niedergelassene Anwälte in der Regel wohl so ein kleines Einkommen? Bestimmt nicht, weil die sich bei jeder Gelegenheit schamlos die Taschen vollmachen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

meiner meinung nach MUSS das arbeitslosengeld so weit gekürzt werden wie es geht! Ein arbeitsloser soll gerade so viel geld haben um ein billiges dach über dem kopf zu haben und um essen kaufen zu können! Ein arbeitsloser muss sich keine kippen, fernseher, PC, Auto usw leisten dürfen.

Auch wenn es sich hart anhören mag: es hat einen ganz einfachen grund. arbeit muss sich lohnen. Heute sagen viele: ,,wieso soll ich arbeiten, wenn ich als HARTZ4 empfänger genau so viel/fast so viel bekomme, und dafür nix machen muss". Arbeit muss wieder attraktiv und lohnenswert gemacht werden, denn von der arbeit hängt das wohlhaben und der beste platz in der weltwirtschaft/exportkraft ab. wenn Deutschland keine guten arbeiter mehr hat, dann geht es so schnell fluss abwärts, so schnell kann man nicht gucken. Deutschland wächst und fällt mit seinen arbeitern, und damit es mit ihnen wächst, muss arbeit wieder lohnenswert gemacht werden

Und dazu muss das arbeitslosen-geld auf den niedrigsten möglichen betrag gekürzt werden. So macht man arbeit attraktiver und spart gleichzeitig geld ein


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



> Heute sagen viele: ,,wieso soll ich arbeiten, wenn ich als HARTZ4 empfänger genau so viel/fast so viel bekomme, und dafür nix machen muss". Arbeit muss wieder attraktiv und lohnenswert gemacht werden, denn von der arbeit hängt das wohlhaben und der beste platz in der weltwirtschaft/exportkraft ab. wenn Deutschland keine guten arbeiter mehr hat, dann geht es so schnell fluss abwärts, so schnell kann man nicht gucken.


Welche Arbeitsplätze für gute Arbeiter, die Deutschland als Exportnation stärken, konkurrieren denn Einkommens-mäßig mit den Hartz-IV-Sätzen?


----------



## DaStash (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich hart anhören mag: es hat einen ganz einfachen grund. arbeit muss sich lohnen. Heute sagen viele: ,,wieso soll ich arbeiten, wenn ich als HARTZ4 empfänger genau so viel/fast so viel bekomme, und dafür nix machen muss".


So ein Blödsinn. Informiere Dich mal richtig!
Ein Harz4 Empfänger bekommt nie so viel wie jemand der Arbeiten geht, dann wenn jemand sein Gehalt, auf Grund weil es zu niedrig ist, aufstockt, wird er immer deutlich mehr als ein Harz4 Empfänger erhalten. Also Arbeiten plus Aufstocken ist stets höher als Harz4.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das ich grundsätzlich nichts davon halte, Unternehmen die ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit auf Dumpinglöhnen aufbauen zu subventionieren. Wir leben in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft und da sollten eben auch die Gehälter sozial sein und Unternehmen die dem nicht nachkommen können, sind dann auch nicht wirtschaftlich. Und genau aus dem Grunde beführworte ich einen Mindestlohn um der sozialgerechten Entlohung nachzukommen.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Informiere Dich mal richtig!
> Ein Harz4 Empfänger bekommt nie so viel wie jemand der Arbeiten geht, dann wenn jemand sein Gehalt, auf Grund weil es zu niedrig ist, aufstockt, wird er immer deutlich mehr als ein Harz4 Empfänger erhalten. Also Arbeiten plus Aufstocken ist stets höher als Harz4.



Das kommt auf den Einzelfall drauf an. Ein Freund von mir muss gezwungenermaßen in einem Lager einer Uni-Klinik arbeiten und erhält dort ca.1.100 € netto. 40h Woche, Knochenarbeit.

Ein anderer Freund ist Sozialhilfeempfänger (auf Grund zwei kaputter Nieren erwerbsunfähig) und erhält knapp 1.000 € für einen Monat (inkl. Heizung, Miete etc). Er arbeitet gar nicht und hat bis auf seine 3x wöchentlichen Dialyse Sitzungen Freizeit. Übrigens bekommt er auf Grund seiner Behinderung gerade mal 54 € extra, weil er Phosphat freie Nahrung braucht. Der Rest ist gleich einen vollkommen gesunden Sozialhilfeempfänger.

Nun kann man sich fragen, ob es 100 € wert sind tatsächlich 40h die Woche zu arbeiten, wenn es für 100 € weniger auch so geht.

Natürlich muss man in diese Rechnung die Maßnahmen der Arge einbeziehen bei Erwerbsfähigen. Wenn man es aber auf die bloßen Zahlen reduziert, kann ich durchaus den Unmut verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Einzelfall drauf an. Ein Freund von mir muss gezwungenermaßen in einem Lager einer Uni-Klinik arbeiten und erhält dort ca.1.100 € netto. 40h Woche, Knochenarbeit.
> 
> Ein anderer Freund ist Sozialhilfeempfänger (auf Grund zwei kaputter Nieren erwerbsunfähig) und erhält knapp 1.000 € für einen Monat (inkl. Heizung, Miete etc). Er arbeitet gar nicht und hat bis auf seine 3x wöchentlichen Dialyse Sitzungen Freizeit. Übrigens bekommt er auf Grund seiner Behinderung gerade mal 54 € extra, weil er Phosphat freie Nahrung braucht. Der Rest ist gleich einen vollkommen gesunden Sozialhilfeempfänger.
> 
> ...


Dein erster Freund kann aber sein Einkommen aufstocken, bei 1100€ geht das glaube ich noch und damit erhält er wesentlich mehr Geld als dein zweites Beispiel. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

Irrtum, geht nicht, weil der Brutto-Lohn zu hoch ist. Müsste ich im Bescheid heraussuchen (schließlich habe ich den Antrag für ihn geschrieben)


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Einzelfall drauf an. Ein Freund von mir muss gezwungenermaßen in einem Lager einer Uni-Klinik arbeiten und erhält dort ca.1.100 € netto. 40h Woche, Knochenarbeit.
> 
> Ein anderer Freund ist Sozialhilfeempfänger (auf Grund zwei kaputter Nieren erwerbsunfähig) und erhält knapp 1.000 € für einen Monat (inkl. Heizung, Miete etc). Er arbeitet gar nicht und hat bis auf seine 3x wöchentlichen Dialyse Sitzungen Freizeit. Übrigens bekommt er auf Grund seiner Behinderung gerade mal 54 € extra, weil er Phosphat freie Nahrung braucht. *Der Rest ist gleich einen vollkommen gesunden Sozialhilfeempfänger.*
> 
> ...


Nur dass man deinen Beitrag nicht falsch versteht: 

"Bedürftige Nichterwerbsfähige sowie bedürftige Personen über 65 Jahre können Sozialhilfe erhalten" Quelle

D.h. es gibt nach diesem Grundsatz keine erwerbsfähigen Sozialhilfeempfänger (unter 65). Den "vollkommen gesunden Sozialhilfeempfänger" (unter 65), der arbeiten könnte, es aber nicht will und trotzdem 1000€ bekommt, gibt es in diesem Sinne wohl gar nicht. 

Wenn dein Freund unter 65 ist und keine kaputten Nieren hätte, würde er demnach auch keine 1000 Euro bekommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

es gibt sehr wohl berufe, in denen man so viel verdient wie ein arbeitsloser. Außerdem muss man dazurechnen, dass diese billigjobs oft hartee knochenarbeiten sind. Geade im Berufsfeld Soziales und Pflege ist der Lohn viel zu niedrig.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Nur dass man deinen Beitrag nicht falsch versteht:
> 
> "Bedürftige Nichterwerbsfähige sowie bedürftige Personen über 65 Jahre können Sozialhilfe erhalten" Quelle



Das stimmt natürlich. Insoweit muss das in meinem Beitrag noch ergänzt werden. 

Im Zuge der Zusammenlegung von ALGII und Sozialhilfe kann man aber bis auf ein paar Unterschiede im Einzelfall die Bezüge miteinander vergleichen. Er bekäme nahezu die gleichen Leistungen, müsste sich dann aber auf Jobsuche begeben und evtl. mit Restriktionen rechnen.

Aber ganz ehrlich. Ich habe mich nur am Rande mit den SGB auseinander gesetzt. Mit anderen Rechtsgebieten kenne ich mich um ein Vielfaches besser aus.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

Ich zahle in eine Zwangsversicherung ein und muss zusehen wie diese nach und nach gekürzt wird?
WTF? 

Und werd noch böse angeschaut wenn ich diese in Anspruch nehme.
Eigentlich ist das eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## JePe (29. August 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Ich zahle in eine Zwangsversicherung ein und muss zusehen wie diese nach und nach gekürzt wird?



Du zahlst in eine Umlagekasse ein, genau wie bei einer Krankenversicherung. Weder richtet sich die Beitragshoehe nach der Inanspruchnahme durch den Einzelnen noch alimentieren viele "unfallfreie" Jahre saftige Auszahlungen. Immer wieder interessant zu lesen, wie zuallererst diejenigen, die nach mehr Gemeinwesen schreien, seine einfachsten Spielregeln scheinbar nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

*AW: Arbeitslosengeld 1 verkürzen.*

Ich weiß. 
Trotzdem funktioniert es aber doch als eine Versicherung in die ich "einzahle" gefühlt. Verstehst?


----------

